# Belated birth story of my twins Bentley and Weston, cephalic and breech births :)



## arj

Stats:

Non-identical twins-vaginal birth at 35+1.
Naturally went into labor
One head first and one feet first
No stitches
6lb7 and 6lb4
Head circ 34 and 32.5
6 hour labor
Epidural and gas 

Well where do I start....

Monday morning at 34+6 me and my DH DTD for the first time in over a month.
I felt fine all day, just the norm. Monday night tho, all night I had a constant periody type ache whenever I would get up to wee. 
Tuesday morning it was gone, and I went into town shopping and visiting my friend. 
I got home and felt really crappy and sore and took ages putting the groceries away, and kept complaining to DH and taking little breaks to lie down, the periody feeling was back and also my lower back was sore.
I didnt want labor then! :nope: My MW was away, My DH's gran had died two days beforehand, and the funeral was two days later, and I had a 40th on the day after... I had too many plans for babies, plus I knew they weren't ready to be born!!!!
Then I started getting mucus in my knickers! :shock: (the same thing happened the day before my last labor too)! So I had a bath and went to bed early, couldnt sleep, got up and paced around wondering if "this was it"! Then by 11pm I started noticing waves of stronger pain... 4 min apart... 
I rang midwife, she said get to hospital (we live an hour away), and so when MIL arrived we left, and got to hospital around 1pm.

My contractions were not bad enough to think I was in established labor, and I was HOPING against hope that I was at least 3cms (I would have been so shamed out if my cervix was closed)!! and that I wouldnt be sent home! 
So I was lying on the bed at hosp, was offered the gas so I had some of that and it made me act like an idiot, posing for photos and texting all my friends and cracking jokes that only I would laugh at! :dohh:
A nurse came to check me, she looked at me strangely and kept checking and checking, I was thinking OH NO Im not dilated!! Then she said "you're 8-9cms"!!! She got a 2nd opinion from a doctor and she confirmed it!
I was STOKED! My Mum arrived and then the anesthatist came and gave me an epidural (second baby was breech and the epi is needed in case of emergency). They popped my waters, then the doctors all buggered off and went to theatre for someone else!! They told me to just hang out and wait for them to come back before pushing! So I sat there for two fricken hours at 10cms dilated, sipping Mizone water and talking to Mum and DH, and looking at my watch!

At 5 oclock they finally were back in the room and told me to start pushing! It was so weird not having the 'urge to push' like I did my last two babies. I felt like a normal person, not in pain or anything, and trying to push out nothing!
But I lay there and pushed anyway (conscious of the fact my Mum had the video camera zoomed in on my face with every contraction!) and after whinging and moaning for 1/2 an hour about feeling nothing, I all of a sudden felt a bulging feeling! :shock:
At 5:31 baby Weston was born in about 3 contractions, and for the 1st time I experienced the 'burning ring of fire'! (my last two babies were numbed, cut, and forceped out). They showed him to me quickly then took him away to NICU. 6lb4oz

The doctors all pounced on my belly and held twin2 in place, and scanned my tummy to see the position of baby. He was breech, and coming feet 1st! Then they popped my second waters, and they shot out and hit the wall and drenched the doctor! In one long hard contraction I pushed and baby Bentley was born! 6lb7oz. They showed me him and whisked him away too.
The placentas came out, then every one left and just me and DH were just left in the room for an hour alone till a nurse came back and asked what was going on, they had all forgotten about us! 
I had a shower then was wheelchaired down to NICU (I could walk but my legs werent working as well as they should because of epidural).

It was quite sad seeing my little babies in the incubators all seperated and with wires and cords on them, and masks on their faces :( They needed a little help with breathing, and also keeping their temperatures up. They progressed well and the main problem was getting them to learn to suck, and breastfeed without falling asleep after 2 minutes! 

After two weeks of living at the hospital, away from my family, and spending all my time breastfeeding, expressing, topping up with bottle, and eating at the cafe all alone, I am finally home! :happydance::happydance: 
Im loving having them so much, and altho sleep deprived, I feel a million times better than being pregnant!

Babies are doing well, waking 3 hourly and taking good feeds off me with the odd expressed milk top up :)

Here are some pics of the birth and shortly after, then next five pics are their first few days, and the last ones are at about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks old :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2890.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 231









IMG_2920.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 213









Weston.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 196









IMG_2943.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 180









IMG_3011.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 196


----------



## Jembug

Congratulations! :) xx


----------



## arj

Bentley and Westons first days
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2969.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 111









IMG_2976.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 104









IMG_3335.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 101









IMG_3338.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 96









IMG_3300.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 98


----------



## arj

few more
 



Attached Files:







B+W feet.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 84









IMG_3396.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 110









IMG_3402.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 105









IMG_3421.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 95









IMG_3448.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 107


----------



## Debbie82

Oh wow they really do look alike. So glad you're all home. Saviour every moment as it twins progress at double the speed xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

omg yayyyy! Been waiting for this and pics. I'm so happy to hear everything's going so well. They are gorgeous and look A LOT alike (well, they are twins hehe) Congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## babyfromgod

Yay congrats, they are just gorgeous!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Great job arj!! They are just so cute!!! Curious what makes you say they are non id boys? How do you know this already? LOL They do look so alike!! 
Happy for you that you are all finally home, what I relief that must be!! :hugs: 

How long did you have the period like cramps before it was actually labor.. I know it was some weeks, but do you remember how many?


----------



## AC1987

awww omg they're gorgeous!! and congrats... however i did laugh at you saying your waters hit the wall and the doctor LOL!! :haha::haha:


----------



## arj

CaliGirl35 said:


> Great job arj!! They are just so cute!!! Curious what makes you say they are non id boys? How do you know this already? LOL They do look so alike!!
> Happy for you that you are all finally home, what I relief that must be!! :hugs:
> 
> How long did you have the period like cramps before it was actually labor.. I know it was some weeks, but do you remember how many?

Hey, they had seperate sacs and placentas, and their noses are completely different. One has Keenans side's nose, and the other has my Dads nose (the poor thing)! Actually Bentley looks more like my other son Dillon at birth than he does Weston I reckon! But to the untrained eye they do look similar. Even I get them muddled up sometimes and in photos I can hardly tell, but in real life it's a lot more obvious.

I had the periody cramps for about 48 hours beforehand, and then some show. I had the odd kinda twinges on and off all pregnancy but this was true un-ignorable ache that didnt get any better


----------



## Bon18

Arj they're absolutely gorgeous... I feel sorry for poor unsuspecting girls when they're older...


----------



## KELLYBD

OMG Arj I've never seen a woman looking so fresh faced and glam on a bed whilst in labor :) Your boys are gorgeous, really glad you are home hun and all is well. All the best for a wonderful future with your gorgeous little family xxx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

They are gorgeous. Great to hear that you are now home. x


----------



## Lisa84

Aww your boys are gorgeous!! xx


----------



## camerashy

Congrats again, all ur children are gorgeous + u look well btw! 

Well done + glad the twin ar doin well feeding etc


----------



## bump.on.brain

Massive congratulations again, they're absolutely gorgeous! I'm glad to hear you're all doing so well :flower:


----------



## LilMissHappy

They are beautiful . Well done. It's amazing to think how they fit in your tummy! No wonder you were so uncomfy and big. But I must admit I'm a tad jealous, you look amazing giving birth! I know I will just look a sweaty mess! Congratulations on your boys. Xxx


----------



## Beee

Aaaahh congratulations on your new arrivals! They are gorgeous. Glad they are home safe and settling in :)
xxx


----------



## ClairHawkins

oh well done what a geat birth story!!!!!!:hugs::hugs: The boys are beautifull!!!! I am so glad you are home I cant wait for mine to come home only another 8 weeks or so!:flower:


----------



## jogami

They are AMAZING! Congrats on your beautiful family arj! I love the pics of DD and DS with their hands in the incubators, they seem like such a chuffed big sister and brother :D
Simply precious photos and what a positive birth story! And their weights were ideal, goodness they would have been big if you'd gone further! I'm so glad you're all at home and settling in! BEEEEEEEG :hug: to you :flower:


----------



## RoseArcana

Wonderful story :flower: Thank you for sharing x


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations Arj :flower: Your family is gorgeous. So glad to hear you are all home and well x


----------



## pinklollipop

They are beautiful babies! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww congratulations what beautiful babies you have! :) x


----------



## 3outnumbered

they are adorable.

well done you. x

:baby::baby:


----------



## Melissa x

Congratulations, so glad you and the twins are home doing well now. They are so cute :) x


----------



## ferens06

Your birth story is fantastic, you did so well! They are gorgeous, congratulations :)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Oh they are absolutely beautiful! How on earth do YOU still manage to look gorgeous while giving birth.. its a wonder lol. Your daughter looks just like you :) 

So glad you got an easy birth and woohoo for no stitches after your previous two traumatic deliveries! 

S'like a fairytale :) So glad it all went well and you're all home now x


----------



## Louisey80

Aw congratulations they are just gorgeous so happy for you xx


----------



## whatwillbe

Congratulations ! They are gorgeous! And well done on such a good delivery too x


----------



## Rickles

YAAAAY!!! So cute. Congratulations on two adorable little boys xx


----------



## LAenne

Congrats again. So nice to see some pics!!!!


----------



## Amarna

Congrats! They're adorable, I'm glad to hear that things are going well for both you and the babies!


----------



## 1948LC

There little beauties!

And well done you. xx


----------



## sweet83

Congrats hun!! ur little boys r so cute and looking identical.. :flower::flower:


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Congratulations Arj! Two very handsome little boys!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Deethehippy

They are absolutely gorgeous Arj, so glad that you are home now :flower:
You look so well in the first pics! Supermum!


----------



## tweety pie

What a beautiful family you have and OMG how did you manage to look so glam during labour i looked a right sight.


----------



## sealy76

Awww they are absolutely gorgeous, you must be over the moon well done what a perfect little family you have, glad they are both home and doing good xx


----------



## kls9503

Congratulations Arj! All your children are just beautiful!


----------



## rwhite

Lovely birth story, the boys are beautiful :) Congratulations!


----------



## littlebabyboy

Congrats!! They're gorgeous! Don't know how you're resisting getting DNA tested to see if they are identical, they look incredibly similiar!! I'd be so curious to know! Anyways well done u! They are perfect and such fab weights!!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratulations x


----------



## arj

littlebabyboy said:


> Congrats!! They're gorgeous! Don't know how you're resisting getting DNA tested to see if they are identical, they look incredibly similiar!! I'd be so curious to know! Anyways well done u! They are perfect and such fab weights!!

I know they're not identical, they are starting to look quite different, and have different shaped noses!


----------



## Iren_iren

Congratulations! They are very cute and well done! xxx


----------



## lala222

oh my gosh they are gorgeous! congrats again!!


----------



## busymum5

Congrats once again Arj, gorgeous family you have xx Hope it's all going well at home


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats!


----------



## Blob

Congratulations :cldou9: gorgeous boys


----------



## ThinkPositiv

arj i am so happy for you! they are just beautiful! glad you are home and babies are with you and the family! congrats!


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Arisa

wow thats fantastic :happydance: finally a good birth for you, well two births :hugs: 
you have done so well and your boys are gorgeous xoxoxo


----------



## emilyjade

Huge congratulations arj, they are so precious! :cloud9:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Congrats!!


----------

